# Tips on prep for J'mans test



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

I would like your opinions on the best way to prep for the Michigan journeyman's test? There are so many test prep websites out there, I don't know what is good or bad, or even legit. With so many great electricians on here, I though some of you may have some advice for me. Thank you!


----------



## Nick'sElectricLLC (Aug 17, 2019)

I took mine in January 2011 (Texas) and passed the first time. I used Ray Holders online stuff, which worked. I also used the same Ray Holder stuff for my masters studying, and passed the "General Knowledge" portion of the masters 1st try, but failed the calculations by 3 points. I find Rays to be lacking in the calc department. Supposedly Mike Holt has a really good course


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

Nick'sElectricLLC said:


> I took mine in January 2011 (Texas) and passed the first time. I used Ray Holders online stuff, which worked. I also used the same Ray Holder stuff for my masters studying, and passed the "General Knowledge" portion of the masters 1st try, but failed the calculations by 3 points. I find Rays to be lacking in the calc department. Supposedly Mike Holt has a really good course


Thank you! I been watching a ton of Mikes videos on YT. I looked at his full course and it was like $999.00... I can not swing that right now. hell, just buying the 2017 code book was expensive for me. last code book I bought was in 2003, could not believe the price hike. Do they make a prep book on just electrical calculations? I want to make sure I have everything covered when I test. Hell, I am worried that they will not let me test. I have all my hours signed and documented. But I did not have an apprentice card the past year. I do have 4 older apprentice cards though.


----------



## Nick'sElectricLLC (Aug 17, 2019)

I believe Mike Holt does offer a book...and its much cheaper than the online stuff.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

I used this to pass mine:
https://www.mikeholt.com/productitem.php?id=1497


I bought mine used from a member on here for like 175 bones, but it is 2014 and not 2017. Anyway, I find the book theory and calculation-heavy. That is great. Our test is Prometric and is more about looking up obscure sections in the code, which is hard to do on their time constraint.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I used Stallcup’s books. Cheaper than Holt’s. I don’t know if he is making current books. You could try Tom Henry. I know guys that like his stuff.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

Thank you everyone!! Any tips on parts of the NEC that I should spend more time on than others?


----------



## iwirekansas (Jul 20, 2015)

Check out Snapz software.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Study high

Test high

Score high..... dosn't work.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

sparkiez said:


> I used this to pass mine:
> https://www.mikeholt.com/productitem.php?id=1497
> 
> 
> I bought mine used from a member on here for like 175 bones, but it is 2014 and not 2017. Anyway, I find the book theory and calculation-heavy. That is great. Our test is Prometric and is more about looking up obscure sections in the code, which is hard to do on their time constraint.


So would you say that I should keep learning how to get through the NEC fast, and stop worrying about power factors and efficiency? I been studying for almost 2 weeks, 8 hours a day and i think it is starting to fu*ck with my head. I am all over the place with one thing to another. hell, I am dreaming about this stuff.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

You need to be looking stuff up with a notebook sitting there so you can check cross references and verify as you are answering questions. 

Is your test prometric? If so, then only 10% or so is calcs. That being said, you need to be able to do the calcs.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Just practice using the index in the NEC. It's all about speed in finding specific sections.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

joebanana said:


> Just practice using the index in the NEC. It's all about speed in finding specific sections.


Thank you!! I been really working on being able to get through this thing fast. Still need more practice. I was told by my boss that 90% of the questions in Michigan are all in the book.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

sparkiez said:


> You need to be looking stuff up with a notebook sitting there so you can check cross references and verify as you are answering questions.
> 
> Is your test prometric? If so, then only 10% or so is calcs. That being said, you need to be able to do the calcs.


Our test is given by PSI. Not sure what prometric is.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

jarrydee said:


> Our test is given by PSI. Not sure what prometric is.


Same thing.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

joebanana said:


> Same thing.


Thank you, that helps a lot. So, know how to navigate that code book, FAST right?


----------



## Seau1355 (Jul 24, 2017)

If it's still around, I used Chuck Cossins exam prep to pass the Michigan Journey and Masters. It was tailored to the Michigan test. And as others have mentioned, you will be racing the clock, so the index and table of contents will be your friend.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

jarrydee said:


> Thank you, that helps a lot. So, know how to navigate that code book, FAST right?


Just spend a few day's flipping back and forth. Pick a random section from the index, then find it. You'll find out that a lot of stuff isn't where you'd expect to find it. Here's a fun one, see how many times, and what different places "X-ray" is listed in the index.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

joebanana said:


> Just spend a few day's flipping back and forth. Pick a random section from the index, then find it. You'll find out that a lot of stuff isn't where you'd expect to find it. Here's a fun one, see how many times, and what different places "X-ray" is listed in the index.


WOW, just looked it up! That is one thing I have found. Taking practice tests, I would look in the spot most people would think is the right place, but then find out is is in a section you would never think of.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

Seau1355 said:


> If it's still around, I used Chuck Cossins exam prep to pass the Michigan Journey and Masters. It was tailored to the Michigan test. And as others have mentioned, you will be racing the clock, so the index and table of contents will be your friend.


Just checked, looks like he is out of business. having a hard time finding a class in MI. At least one thats not 4 hours away


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

jarrydee said:


> Just checked, looks like he is out of business. having a hard time finding a class in MI. At least one thats not 4 hours away


Don't let that stop you.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

Just got a call about a place called ABC that has a prep class coming up in Oct. and Nov. Anyone know of this place? or have any experience with them?


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

So, using that index...that is what I'm talking about. When presented with a question, I would write down the various sections from that spot in the index and start with what I thought was the most likely.


----------

